# Overtime pay



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Even this kid knows .....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> This morning when I went in to work I could not get in because of a fire. The midnight shift was in the parking lot waiting for the all clear signal and I was there with them. The clear signal came at 9:32 AM. The midnight shift's quitting time was 9:30 AM. They want two minutes of overtime.......I am not kidding. I am strongly union but they embarrass me.


And stories like this is what makes owners shake their heads and say UNION..No F'ing way.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> And stories like this is what makes owners shake their heads and say UNION..No F'ing way.


I agree. I hate to report crap like this but we, as a work force should be honest with ourselves...and police ourselves.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> ...shake their heads and say UNION..No F'ing way.


What do ya think I'm doing right now...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What do ya think I'm doing right now...


Are ya hirin'?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Are ya hirin'?


Nope. No one wants to work for a rat shop where I work anyway, at least that's what jwjrw says. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I agree. I hate to report crap like this but we, as a work force should be honest with ourselves...and police ourselves.


No I am all for airing the dirty laundry it may help change some of the old guard when they are laughed at.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> No I am all for airing the dirty laundry it may help change some of the old guard when they are laughed at.


What you said.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> This morning when I went in to work I could not get in because of a fire. The midnight shift was in the parking lot waiting for the all clear signal and I was there with them. The clear signal came at 9:32 AM. The midnight shift's quitting time was 9:30 AM. They want two minutes of overtime.......I am not kidding. I am strongly union but they embarrass me.


That is why unions are sinking their own ship:laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That is why unions are sinking their own ship:laughing:


These guys are not helping the image either, you are welcome for the bailout money Chrysler. I used to do a lot of work at this plant and have seen this before firsthand. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/24/chrysler-auto-workers-drinking-lunch_n_738171.html


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> This morning when I went in to work I could not get in because of a fire. The midnight shift was in the parking lot waiting for the all clear signal and I was there with them. The clear signal came at 9:32 AM. The midnight shift's quitting time was 9:30 AM. They want two minutes of overtime.......I am not kidding. I am strongly union but they embarrass me.


That is an embarrassment. What a bunch of assholes.



Zog said:


> These guys are not helping the image either, you are welcome for the bailout money Chrysler. I used to do a lot of work at this plant and have seen this before firsthand.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/24/chrysler-auto-workers-drinking-lunch_n_738171.html


When I saw this it made me sick. Fire each and everyone of them. Union or not, these losers should be made an example of.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> When I saw this it made me sick. Fire each and everyone of them. Union or not, these losers should be made an example of.


That is the problem, management can't "fire" them, in fear of UAW retalliation. However, they have been "suspended pending further investigation".


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The smallest increment I have ever heard of paying for was 15 minutes. The law in my state is (at start of the day) that you are late after 7.5 min., before that the employer cannot dock you. 
What would they get paid for the OT anyway? 3-6$ for a pro-rated 2 minutes?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How long were they standing around doing nothing prior to the 9:32 all clear?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> How long were they standing around doing nothing prior to the 9:32 all clear?


About an hour and a half.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Doing nothing for 90 minutes and then complaining about 2 minutes? What a bunch of jackholes.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> They want two minutes of overtime.......I am not kidding. I am strongly union but they embarrass me.


I bet ya they never give back time when they are a couple minutes over on break/ lunch time. I have been Union for many years and it is crap like this that gives the 
union a bad name and rightly so.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Nope. No one wants to work for a rat shop where I work anyway, at least that's what jwjrw says. :laughing:





NO I said no one wants to work WITH or FOR YOU......not the rat that employs you......Why do you think you work alone so many days?:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What happens if they are 2 minutes late for work one time? Nothing? Then tell the employees to go F themselves.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> NO I said no one wants to work WITH or FOR YOU......not the rat that employs you......Why do you think you work alone so many days?:whistling2:


:lol::lol:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :lol::lol:




True or false........you work alone most days?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> True or false........you work alone most days?:laughing:


Actually right now almost never.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Actually right now almost never.


Yeah but would that guy hang with you if they were not being paid?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah but would that guy hang with you if they were not being paid?



Depends......how close to cali is arizona.........Figuratively of course.....:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah but would that guy hang with you if they were not being paid?


Don't you have a service van to misplace?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Actually right now almost never.





There was a thread in the last week or so where you said " I WORK ALONE MOST DAYS"......:yes::yes::whistling2:
My guess is the boss started playing ride along thus your post count has dropped and you are not technically working alone but in fact are...:jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Depends......how close to cali is arizona.........Figuratively of course.....:whistling2:


Not everyone I work with is a dude BTW...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> There was a thread in the last week or so where you said " I WORK ALONE MOST DAYS"......:yes::yes::whistling2:
> My guess is the boss started playing ride along thus your post count has dropped and you are not technically working alone but in fact are...:jester:


Things change. 

Post count drop my ass, I'm in 20th place now. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Not everyone I work with is a dude BTW...





But everyone you sleep with is?:yes:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :yes:


:no::no::no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :no::no::no:



Since everyone you sleep with is not a dude are we to assume % of them are? Not that there is anything wrong with that.

:lol::lol:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Since everyone you sleep with is not a dude are we to assume % of them are? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


that percentage is 0% :yes:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> that percentage is 0% :yes:




:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :thumbsup:


And you thought this forum was going to be boring now...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Riv....are they gonna dock your shift for being two minutes late?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Hey Riv....are they gonna dock your shift for being two minutes late?


It's funny that you brought that up. Today, I found out that they were paid .4hour. I did...as a tongue in cheek gesture, say that is was wrong for them to be treated differently than day shift. I said that we ought to be docked .4 of an hour. I don't, at this point really blame the guys because I was involved in the radio call and the super just caved in. I would not have.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Doing nothing for 90 minutes and then complaining about 2 minutes? What a bunch of jackholes.


My thought as well.

They got paid for 90 minutes to BS with their co-workers.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It's funny that you brought that up. Today, I found out that they were paid .4hour. I did...as a tongue in cheek gesture, say that is was wrong for them to be treated differently than day shift. I said that we ought to be docked .4 of an hour. I don't, at this point really blame the guys because I was involved in the radio call and the super just caved in. I would not have.





Now the question inquiring minds want to know......was the fire cused by a lightning strike causing excessive current on the water pipe electrode????:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Now the question inquiring minds want to know......was the fire cused by a lightning strike causing excessive current on the water pipe electrode????:whistling2::laughing:


A loosely connected GEC, and the Overload device took 700 cycles to trip. Just enough to ignite the rags nest to the motor.


----------

